# Is The Phrase "Name of the Lord" a Metonymy?



## KMK (Feb 17, 2008)

Phrases such as "the name of the Lord" or "the name of Jesus Christ" etc. happen often in the Bible. Would these figures of speech be defined as a 'metonymy' of the *person* of the Lord or the *person* of Jesus Christ?


----------



## Amazing Grace (Feb 17, 2008)

KMK said:


> Phrases such as "the name of the Lord" or "the name of Jesus Christ" etc. happen often in the Bible. Would these figures of speech be defined as a 'metonymy' of the *person* of the Lord or the *person* of Jesus Christ?



Ken:

I read somewhere at one time that the phrase, "One who comes, or He who comes" in the name of the Lord is very significant for a jew. Ill have to find the paper..

All I rememebr is some to the effect that upon saying this, it invokes some awesome reverance to whom it is spoken as a person from God. Hence when a jew would have heard "The one who comes," a messiah echo would have immeditely fell upon them..


----------



## MW (Feb 17, 2008)

Calvin's comment on Ps. 8:1 is helpful.



> The name of God, as I explain it, is here to be understood of the knowledge of the character and perfections of God, in so far as he makes himself known to us. I do not approve of the subtle speculations of those who think the name of God means nothing else but God himself. It ought rather to be referred to the works and properties by which he is known, than to his essence.


----------



## KMK (Feb 18, 2008)

armourbearer said:


> Calvin's comment on Ps. 8:1 is helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> > The name of God, as I explain it, is here to be understood of the knowledge of the character and perfections of God, in so far as he makes himself known to us. I do not approve of the subtle speculations of those who think the name of God means nothing else but God himself. It ought rather to be referred to the *works* and properties by which he is known, than to his essence.



Would this include His covenants and His promises? 



> John 17:6 I have manifested thy name unto the men which thou gavest me out of the world...



Isn't Jesus primarily referring to the 'gospel' or the 'kingdom' or the 'new covenant'? These would all be revelations of His covenant, or 'the promise'.

Am I on the right track?


----------



## Davidius (Feb 18, 2008)

Does this mean that knowing God and knowing about God are the same thing?


----------



## MW (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't know about covenants in the plural; but as the rest of the verse speaks about the men given to Christ, it definitely has reference to what is called the covenant of redemption made with Christ before the world began. So in ver. 7, it follows from this manifestation that "now they have known that all things, whatsoever thou hast given me, are of thee." Blessings!



KMK said:


> armourbearer said:
> 
> 
> > Calvin's comment on Ps. 8:1 is helpful.
> ...


----------



## KMK (Feb 18, 2008)

armourbearer said:


> I don't know about covenants in the plural; but as the rest of the verse speaks about the men given to Christ, it definitely has reference to what is called the covenant of redemption made with Christ before the world began. So in ver. 7, it follows from this manifestation that "now they have known that all things, whatsoever thou hast given me, are of thee." Blessings!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I see...



> John 17:7,8 Now they have *known* that all things whatsoever Thou hast given Me are of Thee. For I have given unto them the *words* which Thou hast given Me; and they have *received* them, and have *known* surely that I came out from Thee, and they have *believed* that Thou didst send Me.



So...



> Pro 18:10 The name of the Lord is a strong tower: the righteous runneth into it, and is safe.



Those who rush to receive and believe what God has revealed concering His attributes and promises receive a safe refuge.


----------



## Sydnorphyn (Feb 19, 2008)

*Psalm 118 - "one who comes"*



Amazing Grace said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > Phrases such as "the name of the Lord" or "the name of Jesus Christ" etc. happen often in the Bible. Would these figures of speech be defined as a 'metonymy' of the *person* of the Lord or the *person* of Jesus Christ?
> ...



Se Psalm 118 and John Prophecy concerning the "coming one". Mark 1, et al.


----------



## KMK (Feb 19, 2008)

Davidius said:


> Does this mean that knowing God and knowing about God are the same thing?



You can only *know* God in the ways He has chosen to *reveal* them. The phrase 'in the name of God' is a metonymy for what He has revealed about Himself.


The reason I asked the question is that there seems to be two schools of thought: 'In the name of the Lord' refers to the Lord Himself (person) or it refers to His attributes and works (as per Calvin) which are revealed to us.

In the book of Proverbs, 'name' seems to be a metonymy for a persons 'reputation' or 'legacy'. In other words,, what has been revealed to be true about a person.



> Pro 22:1 A good name is rather to be chosen than great riches...


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Feb 20, 2008)

Many times in Scripture the "Name of the Lord" or "The Name of Jesus Christ" "means according to the authority of..." which, of course speaks of His Godhead. For instance, in Acts 3 Peter tells the lame man to rise and walk "In the name of Jesus Christ of Nazareth".


----------

